# Insurance???WOW



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, the group I had do my insurance through last year was a very prostegious group. In July of 2011 they filed bankruptsy and has closed the doors all together. I bought a new truck Yesturday and decided I would call another organization about putting commercial insurance on the new truck, I planned to add it to me existing plan.....I call, and the lady says, "you can add the truck but the rates on young drivers have really gone through the roof". I say, give me a quote. So a half hour later I get a call. I have been paying around $4500 for one truck on commercial insurance, she comes back and gives me a quote of $14,800!!! I burst out laughing thinking she was kidding, and she wasn't at all. What does everyone else pay for their insurance?? is this really outrageous or is it just me? I thought that was a little unreal for 2 trucks that are almost 7 years old. Any input? Thanks guys! p.s. Needless to say I put the insurance on the truck. LOL


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

BOSSMAN21;1343924 said:


> Hey guys, the group I had do my insurance through last year was a very prostegious group. In July of 2011 they filed bankruptsy and has closed the doors all together. I bought a new truck Yesturday and decided I would call another organization about putting commercial insurance on the new truck, I planned to add it to me existing plan.....I call, and the lady says, "you can add the truck but the rates on young drivers have really gone through the roof". I say, give me a quote. So a half hour later I get a call. I have been paying around $4500 for one truck on commercial insurance, she comes back and gives me a quote of $14,800!!! I burst out laughing thinking she was kidding, and she wasn't at all. What does everyone else pay for their insurance?? is this really outrageous or is it just me? I thought that was a little unreal for 2 trucks that are almost 7 years old. Any input? Thanks guys! p.s. Needless to say I put the insurance on the truck. LOL


Quirion Insurance out of Augusta (207) 622-6784 Speak with Ryan... I have my workers comp, GL, Auto, and some investment policies with them......Tell them Mike Foster refered you to them.
HIH


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll let you know my prices when my agent gets back to me in a couple days.

my brother has to be on a separate policy b/c of his drag racing ticket. for 6 mos. commercial on his 06 f350 w/ plowing operations it is 1600 with liability coverage only.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, and yeah, PM me youre quote if it makes it easier. Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Just got a quote today for full coverage on a 02 F250 and liabality on 99 Ram 1500. Right around $2200 for the year. It was thru Progressive.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

It's going to be hard to make any money with those rates. Especially with only one truck and $4 fuel. Good luck . I don't know what I pay off hand exactly but I think it's around $2600.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I pay $2500 & change for a 2000 F350 crew and a 2011 F350 single cab with full coverage on both through Auto Owners. I have all my insurance with them. (home, auto, GL, comm. auto, equipment, etc)


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Raymond, that's very interesting. I have had Auto Owners comercial for 2 years and now that I want to add snow plowing I have to look for another company. They told my agent they don't cover snow plowing. Something very fishy.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Its not fishy, its because alot of guys do not realize that their insurance does not cover snow plowing, or snow plowing liability.
I have asked subs plenty of times in the past to give me certificates that state Snowplowing
and most could not get it.
I know one guy states Progressive, They had more restrictions for snow plowing than anyone,
Couldnt even consider them.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

tjlands;1347349 said:


> I know one guy states Progressive, They had more restrictions for snow plowing than anyone,
> Couldnt even consider them.


Please elaborate on the restrictions.

So far my Farmers policy hasn't informed me of restrictions.
Maybe they aint got around to it yet.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

BPS#1;1347360 said:


> Please elaborate on the restrictions.
> 
> So far my Farmers policy hasn't informed me of restrictions.
> Maybe they aint got around to it yet.


Progressive had few restrictions on residential,
Commercial was very high and had restrictions on Types of commercial , additional insured
extra charges,locations, hours of operation etc. Maybe just NJ?
Farmers down right denied coverage at some locations( has to see every snow contract)
additional insured +$300 each and do not offer a special rate for multiple certs.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

The restrictions my carrier stipulates are: "no snow plow activities in hospitals or nursing homes or public roads."

Rates thru this company start at $1500/year though and since I don't do hospitals, nursing homes or public roads it was not an issue.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Interesting.

I hadn't heard of such things, I will be asking my agent about that today when I meet with him.

I'm curious as to why no hospitals or nursing homes. Do the ins companies feel that some one sick or elderly might be prone to run out into the path of a plow truck?

Location and hours of operation restrictions? wow, I sure hope I'm not in for a huge surprise today.


----------



## BIG JIM (Dec 9, 2008)

You have to shop.I had an agent the last 5 years I became suspicious of this year.I got on the phone and started making calls.Most places wont even quote me because i also do tree removal.Make a long story short a stranger came in $2,500.00 cheaper on my GL.Comp was the same and the BA was around the same. $1,000,000.00 / $2,000,000.00
on 2 mason dumps (94/95) F650 And a F750 is around $7,800 a year with the F750 @ $2,500.
The reason i became suspicious was after my audit I got a refund of $800.00 .# weeks later i got a bill from the agent :realmad: stating they had to amend my policy and the bill was for $852.00. WTF!!!!!! POS yuppie .That $852.00 cost him a 20grand a year account.
BIG JIM


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just left my agent's office.

2/2 million including snow plowing BOP premium is $1655 annual.

No matter the cost its more than I want to pay but its a necessary evil to doing business.
And I feel that I have good coverage. Thats part of the battle.


----------



## BIG JIM (Dec 9, 2008)

BPS#1;1348440 said:


> Just left my agent's office.
> 
> 2/2 million including snow plowing BOP premium is $1655 annual.
> 
> ...


I will make a simple statement that insurance in a more rural setting will and should be a hell of a lot cheaper than in the urban(city) locations. I am not complaining about my costs for the coverage I have. The coverage I carry puts me into a better class of work opportunity.EVERYTHING is expensive in the northeast and thats why you get the big bucks. 
I HATE insurance companys but I would not even think about not having enough coverage no matter what the cost.
BIG JIM


----------



## BIG JIM (Dec 9, 2008)

Forgot to mention I got a 3:15 appointmentment today with my new agent and he said to bring the checkbook.LOL
Big Jim


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I pay 3014.00 three trucks full coverage on all plus 1/2 liablity with snowplowing. Additional insured is free. progressive went from 4000 to 8200 with all new restrictions based on income from snowplowing audit at end of year


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Progressive doubled the premium on your sales? That's b.s. I'm going with Progressive this year but may need to shop again next year.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Snow plowing insurance is changing,
Thanks..yes in part to the national snow companies.
I have met with 4 different insurance companies and my lawyer about it.
They all say the same thing, Sh!t flows down hill.
the contractors are paying the price. 
I was told in the Northeast that Slip and fall claims are up dramatically over the past couple years.
Problem,(part of the problem) as they see it is they were covering people(just about anybody) to work for the USM's of the world and their ridiculous contracts and then when the contractors couldnt handle the work they were given for whatever reason, there were accidents and slip and falls 
and breach of contracts, and even many many claims that shouldnt have been snow related,
the contractors were sued and sued and sued.

If you have snowplowing insurance you will be affected , count on it


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i have travelers commercial vehical ins. i pay $1300 a year
have Selective at $1400 a year for $2.5m GL

the GL also cover anyone i have operate my vehicals and also any subcontractor i have operate on my accounts to the same ammount.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

plowman4life;1348653 said:


> i have travelers commercial vehical ins. i pay $1300 a year
> have Selective at $1400 a year for $2.5m GL
> 
> the GL also cover anyone i have operate my vehicals and also any subcontractor i have operate on my accounts to the same ammount.


I am surprised about selective, they are one of the ones I spoke to.
Used them for 15 years
They dropped several companies I know of out of the blue
and absolutely did not allow subs on policy and they have restrictions
on additional insured and underwriter need to see every commercial snow contract.
Restrictions also on some locations
Travelers does not offer commercial plowing for large companies over 25% of gross,
I believe it was. I think they did only residential?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe they don't cover snow plowing in your area? I don't know why they would tell you they don't but Auto Owners is a pretty large outfit and I know a few people who use them and we are covered for snow plowing. I've had them for about 4 yrs but just for grins and giggles I'll have to dig up my paperwork or chat with my agent.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.auto-owners.com/our-products/business-insurance/commercial-car-insurance

Quick check on their website lists snow remov. I'd double check with your agent or try another agent.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

tjlands;1348651 said:


> Snow plowing insurance is changing,
> Thanks..yes in part to the national snow companies.
> I have met with 4 different insurance companies and my lawyer about it.
> They all say the same thing, Sh!t flows down hill.
> ...


This sounds very familiar to the bank owned housing/repo industry.

The big nationals are banging contractors left and right for mostly fraudulent and BS charges.

I'll be out of that sort of work by 4/1/12.
I'm not doing a lot of it now.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Raymond S.;1348925 said:


> http://www.auto-owners.com/our-products/business-insurance/commercial-car-insurance
> 
> Quick check on their website lists snow remov. I'd double check with your agent or try another agent.


Hey Raymond, thanks for the link,
Auto owners is not one that I have spoken too.
They do not offer coverage in NJ
My policy is with Farm Family for the past 5 years. They have been good but things are changing.


----------

